# Some gorgeous 3 week old cuteness



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Just quickly edited and uploaded these three pics. Thought I would share before I go to bed 

*Cain @ 3 weeks*


















*Tinks @ 3 weeks*









*Chaz @ 3 weeks*









*And finally one of my two together  Itty and Tinks.*







Thanks for looking at my cuties


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Hehe, gotta laugh at the splayed paws :001_wub: x


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well I was rather mean putting them on slippery satin :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Well I was rather mean putting them on slippery satin :lol:


They are clinging on for dear life :laugh:

The satin does improve the pic  x


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

how adorable!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

They are aren't they? But then I'm bias 

Thanks ladies


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my, how gorgeous are they,im in love,:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Fabulous photos, amazing to get such great shots while they are still so little  Very cute


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I have just dug out my light tent for these, I put a hot water bottle under some towels and then the satin on top. They were all perfectly happy in there last night while Chris was changing their bedding in the nest box.

Thanks again all


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwww i lurve lil lilac chaz!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Chaz is the one who has been picked specially by my mentor  She's coming to see her for the first time today  She is going to be a show kitty by the looks of things!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ooooh pretty kitties :001_wub::001_wub: So bright eyed and alert - beautiful


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

they are so cute


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks ladies 

Chaz' new owner is over the moon with her having now met her


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

Gorgeous! What smashing pictures!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Im going to have to stop looking at your baby's


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!

They are all so so so beautiful! You must be so proud hun. 

xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks again all (I feel like a stuck record, but still like to say it )



Acacia86 said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!
> 
> They are all so so so beautiful! You must be so proud hun.
> 
> xx


As for you! Are you the mad cat lady or what? :lol: You seem to be laying claim to everyone's kitties 

Itty is mine! .... *MINE* you hear?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

ARRRRRR you naughty girl you changed your post! :lol: I saw it


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> Thanks again all (I feel like a stuck record, but still like to say it )
> 
> As for you! Are you the mad cat lady or what? :lol: You seem to be laying claim to everyone's kitties
> 
> Itty is mine! .... *MINE* you hear?





Aurelia said:


> ARRRRRR you naughty girl you changed your post! :lol: I saw it


MINE!!!!! Mine!! Mine!!! :lol:

Yep the crazy cat lady from CI :thumbup: :lol:

Yeah sorry, i went in to edit the post and must have deleted the first bit  plonker !! :lol:

xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah yeah


----------

